# Konan Uncloaked



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 10, 2008)

long time no post ^^,


----------



## adil (Sep 10, 2008)

awesome perspective and colouring.. but what do _you _think of it?


----------



## Undead (Sep 10, 2008)

HOLY MOTHER OF PEARL.  I love it. Gorgeous details, pose, angle, HOMGZ.  great job great job! Repped!


----------



## L Lawliet (Sep 10, 2008)

Beautiful colours. Although some of her features make her a bit manly (I'm not sure what though, maybe since her right shoulder is slightly bigger or her face's shape oh and her feet are so short for that angle imo o_o it's a really great piece.


----------



## FlameHazel (Sep 10, 2008)

It's really nice 

~~~

Though I'd advise you to soften the brushstrokes on the face a little ;D


----------



## Alice (Sep 10, 2008)

it fuckin rocks!!! Awesome details and perspective, lovely shading!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 10, 2008)

Its nice, but isn't it the wrong section?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 10, 2008)

oops yeah ur right XD

@mod: please move! XD

just realised when u mentioned it haha


on the other note, thanks guys ^^,


----------



## Undead (Sep 10, 2008)

Vino said:


> Its nice, but isn't it the wrong section?


Yeah. It should be in Fanart. 
Ah well, It'll get moved. My god, I can't stop laughing at your avatar.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 10, 2008)

I LOVE IT =D

I hope she really has those Bellybutton Rings =D


----------



## Hef (Sep 10, 2008)

This is pretty great. The brush strokes on the face are a bit too rough I agree, it makes her look a bit old. Some minor oddities around the stomach and breast areas, but no big deal as it's not realism per se.

Great work as always. This is in the wrong section, so I'm moving the thread though.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks guys, ill try to fix it, but if its smooth it wont go with the painting style ^^'


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 10, 2008)

Amazing art, Rogie  

She looks feisty here, and god I love that outfit. The coloring and tones of her hair and skin is done really nicely, looking sleek and smooth. Fantastic work as always.


----------



## Itachi's Apprentice 3 (Sep 10, 2008)

Beautiful  Im in lust


----------



## Verdugo (Sep 10, 2008)

Freakin' awesome. pek

She looked good in that outfit before but DAMN. You made it gold.


----------



## Creator (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow. Thats amazing.


----------



## Team7rox18 (Sep 10, 2008)

great perspective, and the shading was beautiful too. I also liked the design at the top.


----------



## Hyuuga (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Emery (Sep 10, 2008)

The painting is really quite badass.  But, as stated before, she looks rather butch.


----------



## Durge (Sep 10, 2008)

wow thats very pretty.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wow 

I want such shirt! Great work.

Duh, on another note I've seen your DA acc before  Love it whole.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 10, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> long time no post ^^,



OMG EPIC WIN
not too many konan fanart pieces out there, so this is a keeper.
i wanna use it for my sig, i havent changed my set in a while, but i cant
+reps to you


----------



## Hentai (Sep 10, 2008)

Sexy shit there, well done


----------



## jess09 (Sep 10, 2008)

so damn sexy~~~~!!


----------



## Euraj (Sep 10, 2008)

Simply put, it's fucking hot.

Nice job.


----------



## Undead (Sep 10, 2008)

I posted on how awesome it is earlier, but I need to comment again. It's  one of the best Konan fanart I haev ever seen. You sir, have amazing talent. I remember you doing that Naruto scene where he's crying on the bench with the posicle sitting with Iruka with Tsunade and Jiraiya in the BG. Man, I need your skills.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 10, 2008)

Very nice work.  Konan looks great!


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 10, 2008)

'Tis made of pure awesome.


----------



## Inksplash (Sep 10, 2008)

WOW. That's really cool.

9/10


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks guys, i fixed it now, hope its better ^^,


----------



## Ninja-G (Sep 10, 2008)

This is a really nice picture, Pokefreak!


----------



## VoodooKnight (Sep 10, 2008)

Kinda kinky.


----------



## Even (Sep 10, 2008)

awesome as always DD  Konan looks HOT


----------



## Jaded Heart (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh so very smexy. I love the deep blue cloak she's wearing and all the intricate colors and designs that go with it. The whole color scheme and clothing scheme really complements her blue hair, bold features and curvacious figure.

Luffly Job


----------



## Bellville (Sep 10, 2008)

Incredibly sexy while remaining classy, beautiful work!


----------



## Proxy (Sep 10, 2008)

Really sexy


----------



## Kuddle Me Konan (Sep 10, 2008)

That's totally awesome (and sexy)!!!


----------



## bonemachine (Sep 10, 2008)

Absolutley gorgeous! I love her pose, she looks so confident. I also can appreciate that you used a dynamic and interesting pose for it. Makes the whole thing a lot more interesting. Your painting style is nice too, you especially did a good job with the skin tones.

The only thing that strikes me as odd is the perspective on the left leg...  I cant exactly pin-point what's wrong though x__X I'm not great at perspective myself :/

But other than that, its a very lovely piece :3 I added you on DA


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 11, 2008)

Her hair, that's what caught me at first, it is beautiful. I like the shine and multiple tones to it. And yeah, she looks like a mature beauty, the outfit sure is something on her. I like the nutty prespective you have going on, it makes her look much more interesting. Nice touch with the embellishment of the flowers on her outfit.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 11, 2008)

now we need her uncloaked and undressed

*goes to bh*


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

..like it...Konan looks very hot indeed, lovely colors


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 11, 2008)

oops fell asleep and forgot about this XD

thanks everyone! ^^


----------



## Zack (Sep 11, 2008)

her pose looks weird to me >.>

but the coloring, shading and all look awesome


----------



## Young-Sasuke (Sep 11, 2008)

Aaaaaw  good work..

I like the colors !!


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 12, 2008)

She looks absolutely gorgeous! I love the way you did her hair and outfit.
I've never seen anyone draw Konan so beautiful!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 12, 2008)

cheers peeps 8)


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2008)

Kishi will never quite do it like that.


----------



## bug_ninja (Sep 12, 2008)

OMG thats some nice art there .


----------



## SunnyxShine (Sep 13, 2008)

omgawsh its so beautiful and wonderful


----------



## Horu (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG, Dynamic Dragon, you're back!


----------



## defaultisset (Sep 14, 2008)

Me love you long time.

Not just this pic, you really rock as an artist.

I would worship you if I hadn't gone and made my own religion yesterday, darn!


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow! thats Oustanding. Nicely done


----------



## Peaches (Sep 14, 2008)

O thats georgeous!  I love the color choises and the compostion! Very well done!


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Sep 14, 2008)

that looks truly amazing


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Sep 14, 2008)

Amazing job.


----------



## Kyosuke (Sep 15, 2008)

A... amazing! you're a genius


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks HAWT!!!


----------



## ladyweasel (Sep 17, 2008)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## superman_1 (Sep 17, 2008)

looks amazing.....nice....


----------



## Vanity (Sep 19, 2008)

That is really beautiful as always! Very nice colouring and that's an interesting angle you chose....certainly not an angle that any beginner artist could pull off. I think it just shows that you can draw anything. 

*still hopes for more Deidara art from you*


----------



## Undead (Sep 19, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## Namin? (Sep 19, 2008)

sweet nibblets! thats rep worthy right there


----------



## Tasmima (Sep 21, 2008)

The dress is great! Wow. Great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kairi (Sep 21, 2008)

oooh Man I love it! NOW I wish I could draw! That is a amazing design, I never came up with anything like that!


----------



## razieel (Sep 24, 2008)

Amazing perspective you've pulled off here, and she looks so slick! I'm in awe


----------



## Rinme (Sep 24, 2008)

Really beautiful.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 24, 2008)

Very Beautiful artwork. she looks lovely. sexy.


----------



## Achaia (Sep 24, 2008)

Rawr! 

No really, awesome job on this one. There's something about the pose that looks a little strange, can't really pinpoint it though.


----------



## Yukisame (Sep 27, 2008)

It's very beautiful! ^^ I love that colours...: D


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats a nice perspective you have there, nice detailing though, Although theres something why Im not really impressed, maybe because its more realistic


----------



## I Love Akatsuki (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow! It's very beautiful and I love it. How can I give you reps?

I wish you would make artwork of Tobi for me hehe


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 5, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> long time no post ^^,



long ages, I tought you has Influenza Porcina! Good to see Ur still around.
U should do some suigetsu some time. Or a Suigetsu vs Deidara fight scene, I always wondered what would had happened if they had encountered instead of SasKay.


----------



## Dante (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome pic, Konan looks great


----------



## shiva666 (Oct 5, 2009)

There's something odd with the leg perspective, i think the dress would stick closer to her leg towards the vanishing point...


----------



## Anarch (Oct 5, 2009)

so good


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice picture..... am I missing something or has there been a bump that transcends the years?


----------



## Elle (Oct 5, 2009)

Very cool angle and very nicely drawn perspective.  Great colors & coloring as always.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 9, 2009)

thats exactly what i thought was under the cloak 10/10


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 9, 2009)

Very beautiful! ^_^


----------



## BloodyButterfly (Oct 9, 2009)

POKEFREAAAAAAAKKKKKKK ICANT BELEIVE IT'S YOUUU YOU YOUUUU
this is the beeest konan pic I've seen
----gives you big love----
yeah I know u used to get a lot comments like this
I must say I totally love your works
AND 
GOOOSSSSHHHHH U LOVE HIDAAAANNN ALSOOO
I love your latest hidan pic soo much 
def best hidan I've seen..and I tot love him
ps.draw hidan n konan together


----------



## Naruto Trids (Oct 9, 2009)

Made by the heavens  you are good


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2009)

I was just looking at this work of art not too long ago.

Nice job man. I really like the perspective and the choice of colors. They aren't bright, but better than the rather dead colors that artists often use to color Konan and the accompanying background.


----------

